# Is there some kind of rules about selling pregnant animals in petshops?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I was just curious, my friend after seeing my rats decided she'd like to get some. She had some years ago and they were her whole world!
For some stupid reason i mentioned there were some in [email protected] adoption centre. She got there but there was only 1 girl left, so my friend adopted her planning on getting another female as soon as she found another. They had no rats in the main part and said they were expecting some more but they will be all males probably. 
She figured she'd be ok for a few day's at least untill she found her a friend. 

She only got her monday and she had babies last night! There all fine she bonded with her really quickly and she seems to have no problem at all letting her look at them, she does get a bit on edge if she picks them up but hasn't bitten or shown any aggression. (bit annoying, because i only have to look at my girl and she gives me evils lol)

Is there some kind of law or rule saying that they can't sell animals that are pregnant or at least have to let new owners know?
Sounds to me like there making a habit of it. And the fact that they know nothing of care for nursing does and there kittens!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

The rule is that they aren't allowed to "knowingly" sell pregnant animals
although the adoption bit isn't classed as a sale

If I were your friend I would kick up a fuss, get pah to pay for a vet check up, provide a brand new suitable cage for them.
and I have actually done that before with a chin, and got them to pay for the babies neuter and mums on going health care for a year as a result of their idiocy (although her problems were lifelong and we lost her at 4 because of them) and £300 compensation in an out of court settlement


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I tried complaining but was basically told i was a liar that they wouldnt sell a pregnant animal. 

My friend went in with the female and babies (in there cage) and asked what they planned to do about it, and all she got was it wasn't there problem and because they didn't know she was pregnant they can't be held responsible. 
They offered to take the babies from her when they were old enough to leave but wouldn't give her anything for them or pay for them to be checked to ensure they were in good health. 

My friend said she wouldn't give them the rats if they were the last place on earth and tha they were totally useless.... I don't think she'll be allowed back


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would pursue it further, it's not unheard of for pet shops to sell pregnant animals (one of the many reasons why I'll never buy a pet shop animal again) but at the end of the day it's an extra burden on the person who suddenly finds themselves with a lot of babies, not to mention unethical from the POV of the poor animal, who is probably little more than a baby herself
If people don't complain then nothing gets done about it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

too right hun, it was because of my complaining and kicking them up the arse that they raised the price of chins, and stopped selling them in a fair few stores!!

deffinatly take it farther, something needs to be done, demand to speak to the manager, kick up a fuss at the store front about their inability and neglect, put off customers, they will soon pay attention


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

They can't knowingly sell no - and them using the excuse they didn't realise she was pregnant shouldn't really be coming up. If they are working in a petshop and selling livestock either stock that has come in or gone to their "adoption centre" they are responsible for checking the animal over and should therefore have an idea of what various pregnant rodents look like, I realise this might be all too far fetched for [email protected] to bother implimenting but I would make that point when taking it up directly with the store manager or area manager. Having a friend who works in a smaller petshop she's not a complete expert but her and her work mates have a fair idea of how pregnant rats, hamsters, mice, gerbils, rabbits and guinea pigs act and look.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I would be taking this above the incompetent store and complaining to head office in a big way. If it was a genuine mistake I would expect them to have offered a lot more help than simply trying to wriggle out of any culpability.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

i thought they would at least have them checked over by a vet, make sure there is nothing seriously wrong with them. 

Her rat isn't a baby well not according to them, she got her and was told she was around 8months to a year old, but they couldn't be sure. 

We've both spoke to the store manager and to head office, was the store manager that told us it wasn't there problem. I didn't really get to talk to anyone at head office, i'm still waiting on a call back. Where as my friend was told that if she could prove that the rat was pregnant when she got her, then they would accept responsibility. But because my friend didn't think she needed to get her vet checked because she assumed that [email protected] would have made sure she was ok, she has no way of proving it. Even though she said she'd only owned the rat a few days. She was basically fobbed off.
She thought about seeking legal advice, but she's figured it would cost more that way than to actually pay for everything her self.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

When I've been in there before they told me that all animals up for adoption are checked over by a vet. So if they've been checked over they should know she was pregnant right? 
If the people in the store won't listen take it to head office. They're generally better at dealing with stuff like this and whilst them paying for a cage/vet's bills/compensation will seem like a world to you, it's actually very little to them and the people at HO know that so they're more likely to dish it out.
Well that's what happens at our company anyway, I would imagine it's the same since it makes logical sense....


----------

